
Inside America's Plan to Kill Online Privacy Rights Everywhere - eplanit
http://thecable.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2013/11/20/exclusive_inside_americas_plan_to_kill_online_privacy_rights_everywhere
======
na85
UN negotiations will predictably go nowhere, since the US maintains a
permanent seat on the UNSC with veto power. Any "solution" that relies in
whole or in part on the US will fail. The US is not a force for good as it may
once have been characterized.

I predict in the future we'll see each individual nation lay their own fiber
lines and establish IXPs. At the very least it will protect the privacy of
internal communications.

